# Avis WatchDots ?



## alexprod (30 Septembre 2017)

Bonjour,

je souhaite acheter une pastille rouge pour faire passer mon Apple Watch Series 2 pour une Series 3  et j'ai repéré ce site américain : http://watchdots.com
savez-vous si il est fiable ?

Merci


----------



## magny (8 Octobre 2017)

Prends le vernis a ongle d une copine.
Non mais serieux, ca sert a quoi?


----------

